# advice please??



## AWL (Nov 3, 2013)

hi all.

i hate cottage cheese but want it before bed so whats your opinions on blending cottage cheese with natural peanut butter?? what would the ratio be and could i possibly throw in a scoop of proetin powder?

thanks for any input much appreciated.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just throw a scoop of powder in mate. Good to go.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Man up and eat it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So important u needed another thread?

As suggested in other thread, if u don't like cottage cheese, try quark mixed with scoop of protein. Mixes up like a thick, creamy mousse.


----------



## AWL (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeh,I did ask about ratio etc but nothing wad said so I wrote a new one... Thanks anyway


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

whats so special about cottage cheese anyway, i've never ate it in my life ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Patience grasshopper :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> whats so special about cottage cheese anyway, i've never ate it in my life ?


It's minging. Youre really not missing anything at all.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

AWL said:


> Yeh,I did ask about ratio etc but nothing wad said so I wrote a new one... Thanks anyway


Ratio?

Go have a look on my fitness pal... or look at packaging and work it out from there.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It's minging. Youre really not missing anything at all.


gimme mature cheddar any day :drool:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just whack it in ya trap and dance around the house saying in your mind its chocolate over and over.


----------



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Put it in blender with scoop of protein, put mixture into freezer for an hour and protein ice cream. Adding banana is good and freezing too


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you don't like it ..Don't eat it .Just have the peanut butter and protein powder,better still casin.


----------

